# Cold weather



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Was 23 degrees this morning, so decided was good time to head to the woods and torment some squirrels, since I live in the woods, didn’t have to go far, full of bushy tails and walnut trees, I don’t kill em just chase them thru the treetops, and sometimes will pop one to speed him up, they get all excited and worked up but I never hurt one, make all my shots from 20 yards or further, been using marbles and my mule with red tubes, it will reach out bout 50 yards if they don’t get into the ricochet mindset, lotta fun and great way to get fresh air, sure beats watching the dumavision set, got in around 100 shots this morn, warmed up to bout 30 this afternoon, so I heading for the coffee shop.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The squirrels are here have been really busy storing up food for winter.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

We finally got a couple of Frost's here, so it's time to start. Modern gun deer season starts tomorrow. I'll be in the woods running off trespassers anyway. Might as well get after some bushy tails.lol


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Winter here 71 degrees Fahrenheit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Was in Laguna Beach today and the women are still wearing Bikinis and Short shorts. I think my eyes got sunburned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Urban squirrels here are cleaning up on horse chestnuts and acorns ... and a few come around my bird feeders ... got a couple in the freezer now ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------

